# Kitchen cabinet issues



## jmontgom (Oct 7, 2007)

*Kitchen Cabinet Issues*

Has anyone ever dealt with the Schrock Entra line of cabinets? I ordered a kitchen through the lumber yard I do all my business with, and after the install I am noticing problems with just about every piece. 
1 We payed for plywood box upgrade and some of the cabinets have particle board.
2 almost all of the 5 piece doors have splintering at the joints.
3 paint issues on cabinets.
4 paid for upgraded drawers and slides and almost everything came through standard.
5 bottom drawer on pantry cabinet hits door hinge and barely pulls out.
6 section of 5 wall cabinets 3 of the bottoms are color matched and 2 of them are not.
7 all doors and drawers were supposed to be soft close and all but 3 aren't.
8 one of the doors was assembled crooked.
9 These problems have stopped the whole project because I can't have granite done or finish floors.

We have had kitchen designer and Schrock rep out to look. Rep wants to send me new doors and new cabinets to replace particle board, and new drawer slides. However I am just supposed to eat all the labor. Kitchen designer is trying to take care of getting me all the soft close but again I eat all the labor.

At this point I have no confidence in the quality of the cabinets, and with something wrong with almost every cabinet I want to just pull them all out and return. I feel like I bought a new car and it gets delivered with scratches all over it and the dealer hands me some paint and tells me to take care of it.

What would you do?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey, please edit out all those smilies! [  ] (I realize it was not intentional) (Put the colon after the parenthesis.)


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Well first I would have inspected it all prior to install and sorted out any issues then, but it sounds like that ship has sailed.

Are you a contractor? This post sounds more like a home owner who got what they paid for and now isn't happy.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

I agree with Sector, didn't you see all that before you installed them?

If you a contractor and you dealing with this lumber yard for a long time and they're distributors for the kitchen manufacturer, they would be ripping that kitchen out and sending another one from a different manufacturer and picking up the tab for your time loss. I'm not even going to mention that that will have impact of you reputation in one way or another, and someone has to answer for that.

Good luck


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Majority of that stuff seems like easy fixes that shouldn't hold up the job at all. I'll bet those 3 cabinets that don't have color matched bottoms have color matched tops, if you know what I mean.

That's why we unbox everything and mark any defects with blue tape before starting. Never had anyone give me a hard time about returning damaged products. Doors are easy to swap out after the job is done.

Good luck


----------



## jmontgom (Oct 7, 2007)

I am a contractor not a home owner. However These cabinets are for my personal house. Kitchens are not my specialty so all the issues did't stand out untill I looked over everything once it was installed. The wall cabinets are not finished top or bottom. The lumber yard owner is hopefully coming Monday to look and I am going to tell him I don't want them. I realize you can swap out bad cabinets, draws, doors but at this point I dont trust the manufacturer and dont want to give them my business. It would be one thing if I wanted to buy cheap cabinets but we paid alot of money, so you get what you pay for does not apply here.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Your first mistake was not looking things over before install.

When I buy a new car I look that thing over top to bottom for scratches and other problems before taking possession.

Who did the install? If you did the install I can see them blaming you for any issues, not saying you caused them but they will likely say the issues were a result of an improper installation.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Yes, you're supposed to eat the labor, which would be less if you unpacked and inspected.

I just had a setback last week with owner supplied materials.....

Gotta mark those cab's up or increase the labor costs,..but realize it's not to be.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

jmontgom said:


> I am a contractor not a home owner. However These cabinets are for my personal house. Kitchens are not my specialty so all the issues did't stand out untill I looked over everything once it was installed. The wall cabinets are not finished top or bottom. The lumber yard owner is hopefully coming Monday to look and I am going to tell him I don't want them. I realize you can swap out bad cabinets, draws, doors but at this point I dont trust the manufacturer and dont want to give them my business. It would be one thing if I wanted to buy cheap cabinets but we paid alot of money, so you get what you pay for does not apply here.


I'm with you on this one.

Irrespective of what your keen eye missed, you got delivered a truckload of turds.

THAT is on the supplier.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

*Kitchen Cabinet Issues*

I just done a kitchen where I sent back 70% of the doors. They are covering my time to swap them out. They even offered to cover it before I opened my mouth. If they ain't gonna do that for you then send them back. You shouldn't have to cover their **** ups on your own $.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

I think you're finding out why they are nick-named "Schlock" cabinets... not always the case, but...

That said, if there are issues, that is what a warranty is for and if they are a regular supplier, have them come out for the inspection on what needs to be replaced...


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

shame you didn't notice the issue before installing ALL of them. 

Pulling out a cabinet in the middle and replacing with another may or may not work. Even when you have a "30" wide box, it may be off by 1/8 and that's enough to mess up the fit. I've made it work before in an apartment grade install, but may not work for your situation. 

Either way, If the invoice was processed with upgraded boxes and left the lumber yard as not being the case, I would ask for reimbursement on labor. Not sure how that would work if it's your own home (as you are the homeowner!).


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

Really really sucks but I don't think the lumber yard is responsible for the labor. At least not all of it.
When they get delivered and you sign that slip it's your acceptance of the cabinets as being acceptable. You should have checked them all over before installing. 
Hsat, there needs to be some compromise on both sides. I'd say that supplying the replacements and maybe a small compensation for a couple of hours of time would be plenty fair.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

SamM said:


> Really really sucks but I don't think the lumber yard is responsible for the labor. At least not all of it.
> When they get delivered and you sign that slip it's your acceptance of the cabinets as being acceptable. You should have checked them all over before installing.
> Hsat, there needs to be some compromise on both sides. I'd say that supplying the replacements and maybe a small compensation for a couple of hours of time would be plenty fair.



I have never pre inspected cabinets. I won't even remove them from the boxes until the day they go in. If I find one that's bad it gets installed so template can be taken and then the new one is swapped back over with damaged one before granite goes on and have never had issues when doing it like this when doing it under warranty. Good cabinet company's would fully understand and even credit you back for the time you put in to fix their issue.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

The labor's on you. Pull them out and stack them in a dry place. Tell them that you paid for a kitchen full of new cabinets, and they sent you a bunch of complete crap. It's not your job to sort it all out, and it's not your wife's job to accept a kitchen full of cabinets, doors, and drawers with mismatched paint, extra screw holes, and dings from being re-manufactured, on site.

They can send you a new kitchen, very quickly, or they can give you your money back, all of it. If they want the pile of crap back, they can send someone out to get it in the next week, or it goes to the dump.

I know it's easy for me to talk tough about it, but it sounds to me like the perfect time to get angry with a supplier. It's not a few minor problems, it's a load of crap.

The color matching is an issue. You need all new doors and drawers, from the same paint run. I don't see any way around that, on a custom order.

I also don't know the brand.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

I didn't use to inspect all the time, and got away with it for a long time without issue. Now I do, at least a good check of the cabinet boxes. I take a closer look at drawers and doors later since they can be dealt with after/during easily enough. I do not want to install a box and have to take it back out after.

I ran into a little stressful situation before when there was a delay on the new box delivery. I had granite scheduled and should have had about a week cushion for getting the new box. That week ended up with me getting the cabinet the afternoon before granite install, swapping it out in the morning before the granite guys showed up. That particular customer was pretty great to work for but they started stressing out about whether we were going to need to postpone the granite install, and completion of their kitchen.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I would hate to unbox the whole kitchen on arrival... but I would/do inspect before hanging. I think at that point, it's yours.

Fix them up and move on.

Shrock is like the mid-low line at menards IIRC.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

I'd really like to see some pictures, I'm no cabinet installer but some pics should help sort out if it was a manufacturer defect or if things got installed poorly.

A cabinet that doesn't match, manufacturing defect, a door that is not on straight sounds more like a hinge needs a simple adjustment.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

I refuse to fix anything that the manufacturer or supplier screwed up on my own time. With that said you're supposed inspect "EVERYTHING" before you install it. That's your responsibility as an installer.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

I guess no one reads the fine print on the warranty. In most cabinet manufacturers warranty it states they will replace and defects before its installed, that is how they get out of paying for reinstall. Same with tile if you installed tile that was wring color they are not going to pay to reinstall it.

It would be interesting to find out if its an ordering issue or a manufacturing issue. 

Only twice have I been paid by manufacturer to reinstall defective items. My distributor has paid a few times though. I never open all the boxes first, possibility of damage is too great.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I suspect most of your issues can be adjusted. 

Your words, "It would be one thing if I wanted to buy cheap cabinets but we paid alot of money, so you get what you pay for does not apply here."
I don't consider Schrock high end.

Check those closures. Are they the cheap ones or are they the ones that you can switch between soft close and hard close. I think most of the Schrock ones are the ones you can switch.

Is the door glued up out of square or sitting out of square. That is an adjustment issue. Not a big deal. I've had to adjust the doors on every single kitchen. 

As far as the sides being particle board. Yep, that would be a factory screw-up.

Color match. For myself, I would have to really look at it. Sometimes I think colors are off when it's really just the light hitting it at a different angle. I am not good with colors though.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Forgot about your question of getting paid for your time.

It is extremely rare that a company will pay a contractor to correct the company's mistake.

I think they should, but they don't.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

I am sometimes able to get the lumber co to pay somewhat for my time.


----------



## jmontgom (Oct 7, 2007)

Meet last night with owner of lumber yard, kitchen designer, and 2 reps from cabinet company. They are willing to change every door, every drawer, all soft close hinges and slides, replace 4 or 5 boxes. Also they threw in some accessories for the draws and a light rail. The rep had to talk to corporate to authorize a discount of more than 500. Lumber yard owner is going to supply labor to make all the changes, he was pretty upset with the quality. 

I feel like the higher up rep and yard owner are pretty upset about the cabinets and the understand the inconvenience. They seem like they will do whatever it takes to make it right.

None of it was installers fault, like a lot of you suggested. I feel a lot better about the situation.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Good to hear.... 

I think the only 'installer's fault' most were pointing out was the fact that they got installed in the first place.

They should have been rejected at unboxing if they were that bad


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

TimelessQuality said:


> Good to hear....
> 
> I think the only 'installer's fault' most were pointing out was the fact that they got installed in the first place.
> 
> They should have been rejected at unboxing if they were that bad


I'll argue that. Boxes go in - period. I need counters measured, flooring installed, the chit needs to get done and NOBODY fks with my schedule.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> I just done a kitchen where I sent back 70% of the doors. They are covering my time to swap them out. They even offered to cover it before I opened my mouth. If they ain't gonna do that for you then send them back. You shouldn't have to cover their **** ups on your own $.


He didn't inspect before installing. It's his fault he has to take them out and install the new ones.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I don't think I suggested it was the installer's fault. I think the first mistake was made when the boxes were opened. As soon as I see a problem with a cabinet/door/storm door/ window, whatever, I'm on the phone. 

Here is the problem. How do we move forward?

Not: This cabinet is messed up. Lets install it and then try to figure out a solution.

I'm glad the company is standing behind their products. It's also pretty good your getting some money for labor.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> I just done a kitchen where I sent back 70% of the doors. They are covering my time to swap them out. They even offered to cover it before I opened my mouth. If they ain't gonna do that for you then send them back. You shouldn't have to cover their **** ups on your own $.


What cabinet Company?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

builditguy said:


> I don't think I suggested it was the installer's fault. I think the first mistake was made when the boxes were opened. As soon as I see a problem with a cabinet/door/storm door/ window, whatever, I'm on the phone.
> 
> Here is the problem. How do we move forward?
> 
> ...


When the cabinets come of the truck I own the box and inspect then before I sign for it. If they are not right I don't sign for them, they go back with the truck.


----------



## Gene Murray (Jul 21, 2021)

jmontgom said:


> *Kitchen Cabinet Issues*
> 
> Has anyone ever dealt with the Schrock Entra line of cabinets? I ordered a kitchen through the lumber yard I do all my business with, and after the install I am noticing problems with just about every piece.
> 1 We payed for plywood box upgrade and some of the cabinets have particle board.
> ...


Your installer made a big mistake by getting so deep into install. I would have stopped and returned everything soon as possible do not accept them period


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

Gene Murray said:


> Your installer made a big mistake by getting so deep into install. I would have stopped and returned everything soon as possible do not accept them period


Hey, Gene, you jumped on an old thread. They sneak up on ya sometimes, lol


----------



## Gene Murray (Jul 21, 2021)

Ed Corrigan said:


> Hey, Gene, you jumped on an old thread. They sneak up on ya sometimes, lol


Oh sorry Ed! Kind of new to this. Will pay closer attention. Thx


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

Gene Murray said:


> Oh sorry Ed! Kind of new to this. Will pay closer attention. Thx


Doesn't bother me a bit, but some guys get cranky. C'est la vie.


----------

